# Supplements and Meds For Ferals?



## Shannon Richey (Nov 4, 2009)

We moved into a new apartment in March, in a zip code that's notorious for ferals - so much so that it is among a few local areas that can get free spay and neuter for owned cats -and- ferals. 

There is a colony in the alley behind the apartment, I'd say about 15 cats more or less. Some have ears cut, so obviously have been TnR, but some not or it's hard to tell. The one little female I've fallen in love with is definitely -not- and I fear she's pregnant.

My question here today is - are there medications ie, broad spectrum antibiotics that can be obtained and mixed with the combo of wet-dry food I'm giving them? I realize you need an Rx for scripts, but what about Fishmox, etc? What about use of people supplements in their food? 

Many of the cats have eye infections, one of the old toms is particularly bad and it breaks my heart. The last friendly feral I took to the humane society they put to sleep saying he had stomatitis. The old tom has mouth issues too, so I fear he may have that as well. 

I just want to know if there is a greater means of helping these lovely and often too easily forgotten animals. This is one of the alpha toms. I call him Piggy, because his tail is always curled in a loop. 










And below is Ms. Marsha, the female I suspect is pregnant.


----------



## lyle (Oct 28, 2010)

I'll put in a recommendation for l-Lysine as an anti-viral. I've also used diatomaceous earth for worms. Both are easy to mix with food and seem to be acceptable by the cats. Providing medical care for ferals is tough. I use a drop trap to trap the ones that really need help, but still..... Good luck.


----------



## Shannon Richey (Nov 4, 2009)

Lysine, of course! I don't know how I could have forgotten that as I gave it to Tommy. How much D.E. would you use? A teaspoonful in a big plate of food?


----------



## lyle (Oct 28, 2010)

1/3 tsp daily per cat. Food grade DE. I have no data nor observations on the effectiveness of either of these supplements, but they are relatively inexpensive and I'm am aware of no adverse effects. Better than nothing.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I would put fishmox in all their food. It will help as an antibiotic for the sick cats. We use it on our ferals


----------

